# Flat sharing with other Expats



## Nessie024 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi

I will be moving to HK from NZ later in the year to teach.
I was just wondering if anyone knew any websites where I could find flat shares with other expats?

Van


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi, which areas are you looking to find an apartment, I'm moving out august and also looking for flat share, all I can find on easy room mate is Hong Kong Island and Central apartments.


----------



## lizzyteacher (Mar 23, 2014)

Let me know too. I will be looking for a flat share x


----------



## SimonDE (Apr 12, 2014)

I am looking for a flat share from May 01. 2014, //// snip ////

thanks


----------



## Laugh.love.smile (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi simon whereabouts are you looking to rent?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please do not post personal details like emails. Please use the private messaging system to communicate. This is useable after 5 SENSIBLE posts are made


----------



## SimonDE (Apr 12, 2014)

It should be in Kowloon, and u?


----------

